# July Soapmaking Forum Challenge - Mythological Creatures



## Saponista (Jul 2, 2018)

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on *Juky 20, 2018* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date *July 27, 2018* the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on *July 31, 2018*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This month's challenge is another theme based challenge. You must make a soap within the theme of mythological creatures or characters. This means anything that does not exist, only in your favourite book or movie or folklore. For example, unicorns, dragons, leprechauns, pixies, fairies, the grinch, beetlejuice...... Your soap does not have to resemble the creature exactly (unless you want to of course), but you can just take inspiration from the subject, such as a dragon scale soap, or a unicorn soap with just a horn on top or a leprechaun soap with rainbows, pots of gold and four leaf clovers etc. 

You may use any soap making technique you like to produce your soap. 

If you are unsure whether your idea is suitable then please message me and I will help. 

I ran out of time to make a soap of my own I'm afraid. I had great plans to  make a kraken themed soap using soap dough which I haven't tried using before, but work commitments and a house move have taken over. I will post it if I manage to have a go in the next three weeks or so though. 

Thanks for participating and please sign up using the sign up sheet below.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 2, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1.


----------



## earlene (Jul 2, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird


----------



## Arimara (Jul 2, 2018)

I need to think about this one. I'm leaning on no for now.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 2, 2018)

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 2, 2018)

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 2, 2018)

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world. 
4. dibbles - I'll play


----------



## Misschief (Jul 2, 2018)

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world. 
4. dibbles - I'll play
5. Misschief - thinking, thinking, thinking


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 2, 2018)

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world. 
4. dibbles - I'll play
5. Misschief - thinking, thinking, thinking
6. jcandleattic - this is my cuppa tea...


----------



## amd (Jul 2, 2018)

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world. 
4. dibbles - I'll play
5. Misschief - thinking, thinking, thinking
6. jcandleattic - this is my cuppa tea... 
7. amd - maybe inspiration for this month will be better than it was for sci-fi


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 3, 2018)

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world. 
4. dibbles - I'll play
5. Misschief - thinking, thinking, thinking
6. jcandleattic - this is my cuppa tea... 
7. amd - maybe inspiration for this month will be better than it was for sci-fi
8. Sonya-m - I can’t remember the last time I look part!!


----------



## Serene (Jul 3, 2018)

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world. 
4. dibbles - I'll play
5. Misschief - thinking, thinking, thinking
6. jcandleattic - this is my cuppa tea... 
7. amd - maybe inspiration for this month will be better than it was for sci-fi
8. Sonya-m - I can’t remember the last time I look part!!
9. Serene- the hardest part is picking one of the 3 things I am thinking of.


----------



## scard (Jul 4, 2018)

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world. 
4. dibbles - I'll play
5. Misschief - thinking, thinking, thinking
6. jcandleattic - this is my cuppa tea... 
7. amd - maybe inspiration for this month will be better than it was for sci-fi
8. Sonya-m - I can’t remember the last time I look part!!
9. Serene- the hardest part is picking one of the 3 things I am thinking of.
10. scard- fantastic!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 9, 2018)

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world.
4. dibbles - I'll play
5. Misschief - thinking, thinking, thinking
6. jcandleattic - this is my cuppa tea... 
7. amd - maybe inspiration for this month will be better than it was for sci-fi
8. Sonya-m - I can’t remember the last time I look part!!
9. Serene- the hardest part is picking one of the 3 things I am thinking of.
10. scard- fantastic!
11.  SunRiseArts    (✿◕‿◕✿)


----------



## Primrose (Jul 9, 2018)

12.  Primrose - OK I'm in


----------



## amd (Jul 9, 2018)

Updated the list into one post.

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world.
4. dibbles - I'll play
5. Misschief - thinking, thinking, thinking
6. jcandleattic - this is my cuppa tea... 
7. amd - maybe inspiration for this month will be better than it was for sci-fi
8. Sonya-m - I can’t remember the last time I look part!!
9. Serene- the hardest part is picking one of the 3 things I am thinking of.
10. scard- fantastic!
11. SunRiseArts (✿◕‿◕✿)
12. Primrose - OK I'm in


----------



## Primrose (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks amd - I struggle to quote on my phone


----------



## artemis (Jul 10, 2018)

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world.
4. dibbles - I'll play
5. Misschief - thinking, thinking, thinking
6. jcandleattic - this is my cuppa tea... 
7. amd - maybe inspiration for this month will be better than it was for sci-fi
8. Sonya-m - I can’t remember the last time I look part!!
9. Serene- the hardest part is picking one of the 3 things I am thinking of.
10. scard- fantastic!
11. SunRiseArts (✿◕‿◕✿)
12. Primrose - OK I'm in
13. Artemis- time to dig out the leftover soap dough!


----------



## artemis (Jul 12, 2018)

I played with some of the soap dough left over from that particular challenge. It is still soft enough to work with, so I made this teeny dragon, just to see if I could. I can't seem to figure out the legs, though...


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 13, 2018)

Not sure if it is me, But when I click on the thread from the sticky on top of the forum, gives me an error.


----------



## earlene (Jul 13, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Not sure if it is me, But when I click on the thread from the sticky on top of the forum, gives me an error.


It's not just you.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 14, 2018)

Unicorn MP Soap   Smells of lemon and ginger.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 14, 2018)

artemis said:


> I played with some of the soap dough left over from that particular challenge. It is still soft enough to work with, so I made this teeny dragon, just to see if I could. I can't seem to figure out the legs, though... View attachment 31198



That’s awesome Artemis!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jul 14, 2018)

I can't wait to see what everyone creates! [emoji4]


----------



## artemis (Jul 16, 2018)

Saponista said:


> That’s awesome Artemis!


Thanks. If I did any kind of dragon, I think the wings and legs would be the hardest to make. Especially if I was going to go as small as this one. The dough dries quickly, and as it does, the thin parts get brittle.


----------



## DebbieG (Jul 16, 2018)

I"m new here and just curious, will all the entries be posted in this thread? I'm really looking forward to what everyone creates!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 16, 2018)

Deborah Givens said:


> I"m new here and just curious, will all the entries be posted in this thread? I'm really looking forward to what everyone creates!


When it is time to post entries, a separate thread will be opened. And also Welcome


----------



## amd (Jul 16, 2018)

Well... I have all my pieces done! I just need to get it assembled into one soapy creation (er, I guess 4 soapy creations as technically this will become 4 soap bars). My daughter helped me with the M&P pieces last week, and I got them assembled with the CP pieces over the weekend. I think tonight will be the night it all comes together.


----------



## earlene (Jul 16, 2018)

Yesterday I told my husband my plans for the soaps I will make this week, this one and another, and he came up with a question that shows that he really does think through the making process and engineering.  I told him I was going to use a slab mold and he asked if my 'creature' was going to be the entire mold or for each individual bars.  Then he said it would be great to have, or did it exist already, a set of dividers to insert into the slab mold to define the individual bars.  So his mind just naturally goes to the design or engineering of things.  Not surprising since he did major in engineering in college, even though that is not his field of work.

Anyway, plans are afoot.


----------



## DebbieG (Jul 16, 2018)

dibbles said:


> When it is time to post entries, a separate thread will be opened. And also Welcome


Thank you!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 16, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Unicorn MP Soap   Smells of lemon and ginger.
> 
> View attachment 31208
> View attachment 31209



This is awesome too, for some reason it only loaded in the app and I didn’t see it until now.  


The link at the top of the forum isn’t working for me either so I will see if I can get someone to fix it.


----------



## amd (Jul 17, 2018)

Yay! My first attempt at my entry is in the mold! Hoping this will be the only run I have to make at it because it was a lot of fiddly work to get the embeds made. I can't wait to see all the mythical creatures that everyone came up with


----------



## artemis (Jul 17, 2018)

I have my first one done, but it's not a dragon-- I kept it simple this time. I probably won't try again, but we'll see how ambitious I feel.


----------



## Serene (Jul 17, 2018)

just completed mine this morning.


----------



## earlene (Jul 17, 2018)

I plan on making mine on Thursday when Hubby goes back to work.  I just prefer making my creations with him out of the house, although I don't mind discussing it with him.  Maybe one of these days I will include him in the actual process, but so far I just haven't felt like I want him around while I am doing the actual soap making.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 17, 2018)

I have my idea but I need to buckle down and do it. It’s my Friday, so I hope I’ll get it done in the next few days (I haven’t soaped in almost 3 months!)

I don’t know what I’ll do if my piping doesn’t work right. I don’t want to deal with cutting but I only have one multiple cavity silicone mold. I do have some cupcake molds, I’m just not feeling that shape lately. Maybe I’ll finally use all the ice cube molds I bought for embeds for soap, I think I’ve used most of them for chocolate instead


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 18, 2018)

artemis said:


> I have my first one done, but it's not a dragon-- I kept it simple this time. I probably won't try again, but we'll see how ambitious I feel.



Thank you Saponista. I was going to give it another try, but do not have time, so I will post what I made.

Artemis, this might help!  I know is not for soap, and more elaborate, but it might spark your imagination


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 18, 2018)

dibbles said:


> When it is time to post entries, a separate thread will be opened. And also Welcome


Will the people listed be alerted to the new thread? I've never done a challenge before on this forum, so am unsure of how it works. - and only come here lately about 2-3 times a week, since my day job is so hectic right now.


----------



## artemis (Jul 18, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Will the people listed be alerted to the new thread? I've never done a challenge before on this forum, so am unsure of how it works. - and only come here lately about 2-3 times a week, since my day job is so hectic right now.


It usually just shows up just like any other new thread and there will be a link at the top of the page, just like there is for the June entry (if your on a computer, that is. On the app, it just shows up in the unread threads)


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 18, 2018)

artemis said:


> It usually just shows up just like any other new thread and there will be a link at the top of the page, just like there is for the June entry (if your on a computer, that is. On the app, it just shows up in the unread threads)


Okay, thank you. I might miss it, but I'll try to pay attention.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 18, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Okay, thank you. I might miss it, but I'll try to pay attention.


I just saw your question, and it looks like artemis gave you your answer. I will try to remember to tag you when the thread opens.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 18, 2018)

I have ideas, just not sure if I will get it made on time. Hope to get some soapy time this weekend


----------



## earlene (Jul 18, 2018)

The challenge host also usually posts a comment in the monthly challenge thread stating the entry thread has been posted and gives a link.  It will also be linked at the top of the page just below the link to this month's challenge (THAT LINK IS CURRENTLY NOT WORKING, however.)

So you should have no trouble finding it.  If you don't see it, just look in the Lye-Based Soap Forum for any threads you have not as yet read and it will be there on the date (or soon thereafter) as indicated in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 19, 2018)

I’ll pot here that the thread is up with a link to it. Don’t worry.


----------



## artemis (Jul 20, 2018)

I was just standing in my kitchen, making dinner and reading the forum at the same time, like everyone else does... I was thinking of the challenge and a cool idea another soaper had and suddenly had an IDEA. So, though I am very happy with my first attempt, I think I know what I'm doing this evening.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 20, 2018)

I have been fixated on one thing, and that is trying to adapt a technique for a particular fluid acrylic paint pour to soap. The first try was my most successful, and nothing I am satisfied with. I feel like this should be doable, but can't quite get there. I've tried 4 - or maybe 5 - times. I don't know if I will have the heart to try again. Then again I might because...dog with bone syndrome. The biggest problem is that I have to use my slab mold, and aside from not being able to do a small batch I don't like the size of the bars from that mold. So yeah - whine, whine, whine. I'll post the idea even if I don't end up having an entry, and maybe someone else can figure it out. 

Time for a back up plan me thinks.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 22, 2018)

The entry thread is now up, you can find a link to it at the top of the forum in a banner, I can’t seem to link on my phone but search ‘mythological entry thread’ and it should come up for you. Thanks for taking part everyone


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jul 22, 2018)

I can't wait to see the entries! [emoji38]


----------



## dibbles (Jul 22, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Okay, thank you. I might miss it, but I'll try to pay attention.


The entry thread is open. I'm not seeing a link at the top of the page yet, but Saponista said to search 'July Mythological Creatures Entry Thread'. That seemed to work.


----------



## earlene (Jul 22, 2018)

*Serene*, your Green Man/Green Woman soaps are spectacular!  You have really perfected the soap dough techniques.  I am in awe of your dedication and talent.


----------



## artemis (Jul 22, 2018)

I have two entries! Now I have to decide which one to enter. One shows more skill (not much, simple clay work), the other maybe shows more personality.


----------



## earlene (Jul 22, 2018)

Oh the dilemma, *artemis*. It's so hard sometimes.  I am convinced that when I choose the one I like the most over the one I think others will think is better, I am being true to myself at the expense of not 'winning'.    Skill over personality?  It's a toss-up.  I prefer personality, but then, I also admire skill.  So gain, a toss-up.
*
dibbles*, that Wing Pour technique is fantastic.  I started watching her videos  after your post and I want to try it now, too!  So cool!  Gorgeous Phoenix Rising soap.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 22, 2018)

earlene said:


> Oh the dilemma, *artemis*. It's so hard sometimes.  I am convinced that when I choose the one I like the most over the one I think others will think is better, I am being true to myself at the expense of not 'winning'.    Skill over personality?  It's a toss-up.  I prefer personality, but then, I also admire skill.  So gain, a toss-up.
> *
> dibbles*, that Wing Pour technique is fantastic.  I started watching her videos  after your post and I want to try it now, too!  So cool!  Gorgeous Phoenix Rising soap.


Thank you earlene. The best tip I can give you is to pour a base, let it set up so you can tip your mold without the base moving. For the wing pour part, you want the trace to be slightly more than emulsion, slightly less than light trace. I think somewhere Kristin described the paint as being 'drinking yogurt' consistency. If I were to err on one side or the other, I'd go for more toward light trace. I like watching the fluid pour videos - they are mesmerizing.


----------



## Serene (Jul 22, 2018)

Earlene, 

Thank you so much for your kind words.  Two of those will never be duplicated again.   Those small balls of soap... *cringing as I type this*      I would have preferred to cane, but the muse wants what the muse wants.  She is relentless in her need to punish me.   I cant wait for the other entries.  Dibble's pour is just spectacular.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 22, 2018)

Serene, I truly can't imagine making all those tiny soap balls. Or the patience it took. You have serious skills. My left over soap dough from the (was it?) January challenge is mocking me. And thank you.


@artemis follow your heart if one speaks more to you than the other. But please post your runner up here 

@amd cute pandacorn.


----------



## artemis (Jul 24, 2018)

My genius friend had a brilliant idea, so now I don't have to choose... I'll post my entry in a bit.

Wait-- how much of my process do I have to show this time?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 24, 2018)

artemis said:


> Wait-- how much of my process do I have to show this time?


I don’t think you have to show anything more than the finished soap.


----------



## OldHippie (Jul 24, 2018)

artemis said:


> 1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
> 2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
> 3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world.
> 4. dibbles - I'll play
> ...


14. OldHippie


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 24, 2018)

dibbles said:


> The entry thread is open. I'm not seeing a link at the top of the page yet, but Saponista said to search 'July Mythological Creatures Entry Thread'. That seemed to work.


Thank you! 
I guess I better get to working on my soaps then! HAHA

So far all the ones in the entry thread are all awesome. I wish I could work with soap dough... I probably could, but the learning curve on how to carve and put it all together would be too steep to get it done in time for this challenge. (I've tried working with clay before and it's actually pretty pathetic! HA)


----------



## dibbles (Jul 24, 2018)

Just combining into one list . Welcome to the fun OldHippie!

1. earlene - because I love thunder & lightening so much, I am thinking thunderbird
2. BattleGnome - love mythology, so many options
3. Penelopejane - sounds out of this world.
4. dibbles - I'll play
5. Misschief - thinking, thinking, thinking
6. jcandleattic - this is my cuppa tea... 
7. amd - maybe inspiration for this month will be better than it was for sci-fi
8. Sonya-m - I can’t remember the last time I look part!!
9. Serene- the hardest part is picking one of the 3 things I am thinking of.
10. scard- fantastic!
11. SunRiseArts (✿◕‿◕✿)
12. Primrose - OK I'm in
13. Artemis- time to dig out the leftover soap dough! 
14. OldHippie

@artemis Super cute! I think your gnome should charge more for his natural cure all soap though!


----------



## artemis (Jul 24, 2018)

dibbles said:


> @artemis Super cute! I think your gnome should charge more for his natural cure all soap though!


Naw. That's part of what makes it mythological-- it cures everything and is also affordable!


----------



## earlene (Jul 24, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> So far all the ones in the entry thread are all awesome. I wish I could work with soap dough... I probably could, but the learning curve on how to carve and put it all together would be too steep to get it done in time for this challenge. (I've tried working with clay before and it's actually pretty pathetic! HA)



I am so exhausted!  I haven't even made my challenge soap yet, either!  I am glad to see I am not the only one who has put it off so long.  3 more days to go.  I need to get on the ball!  I do have the plan, and the design concept drawn up more or less, the recipe and the color choices.  I just haven't chosen which mold because I am not sure how much I want to make, and obviously I haven't started yet!  BUT, I did bring 4 different mold sizes downstairs & the micas & FO, so at least I've made that much progress.

I don't know how it happened, but I was sure I was posting to this thread the above paragraph, however it went to another thread.  And now for some unknown reason the link for the July Challenge.  Try it and see.  Link to the July Challenge takes me to the thread about Navy Blue Soap now.  When did this happen?  Wasn't it working earlier today?  Or is all this a figment of my imagination?  Am I really that exhausted?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 24, 2018)

The link for the July Challenge is taking me to the navy blue soap thread too. Gremlins.


----------



## earlene (Jul 24, 2018)

*amd*, you and Claire worked so well together to creat your mystical creature entry.  I am sure she had a lot of fun helping with the design concept as well as with the actual hands-on creation.  Great job!  Please, give her my compliments.

*artemis*, such a great compilation of all your mystical creatures creations in one.  I love the pebbles underneath and of course, your hand-painted enhancements.  Grandpa Gnome is too cool!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 24, 2018)

All the entries posted are to die for!  I love them all! 

I did not want to make another dragon soap ..... I thought everyone would make a dragon soap!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 25, 2018)

SunRise, I love all the little details on your soap. Nice job!


----------



## earlene (Jul 25, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> All the entries posted are to die for!  I love them all!
> 
> I did not want to make another dragon soap ..... I thought everyone would make a dragon soap!



Okay, not of this challenge, but here is my nod to Dragons.  I made this soap just before Easter last year while in Flagstaff, AZ.  I had just bought the mold and a 'flavor injector' (stainless steel syringe with wide boar needles for injecting into meat or other food), and wanted to try it out to direct soap into small intricate detailed areas of molds.  So I tried them both out with this soap, which I also fragranced with Dragons Blood.  Of course the DB darkened the pastels to these rich Autumnal colors.

In any case, I renamed them Dragon's Eggs in honor of the fragrance and the rich coloring.  I particualarly like how the DB turned a pastel lavender into a rich jewel-toned deep purple.  I was polishing them up last night to label & shrink wrap.  They smell so divine!  Picture includes front and backs:







Also _finally_ started on my challenge soap.  My concept of what I had planned changed again yesterday.  I created a piece that I like, and will be doing the pre-lim work on portions of the soap's components today and hopefully put it altogether tomorrow.  I have added an element I had not even planned on in my original design concept, and I am excited about this.  I hope they will be ready in time for the entry thread.  If not, the creation will be fun.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 25, 2018)

I've had two different ideas for this. One is just out of the mould not yet cut. I'm making the other one now ... Just waiting for my milk to melt. Hopefully one will turn out OK and I can enter it!

Well bugger, the batch I was just making went pear shaped and I cut the one I made earlier and I'm not real excited about it. Colours just didn't do what I wanted. Not sure I'll have time to re-do tonights fail. On the bright side I got a gorgeous swirl. Never mind, bath and bed time


----------



## artemis (Jul 25, 2018)

Serene said:


> Earlene,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words.  Two of those will never be duplicated again.   Those small balls of soap... *cringing as I type this*      I would have preferred to cane, but the muse wants what the muse wants.  She is relentless in her need to punish me.   I cant wait for the other entries.  Dibble's pour is just spectacular.


Have you thought of using the soaps to make a mold? Everytime I look at them I think I would want to use them and save them at the same time. I have no idea if you can do that with a bar of soap or if the details would even come out cleanly?

The faces remind me of my dad's chess set: https://goo.gl/images/3rSJGg


----------



## earlene (Jul 25, 2018)

*SunRiseArts*, I love the red you got for your doors and the mushroom tops.  And the detail of the doors is incredible.  So nice!

*artemis*, I love that chess set.

*Primrose*, sleep well.  I do look forward to seeing your gorgeous swirl.  

I've measured out and melted the hard oils.  Waiting for lunch to digest so I can get back to it.  Again I am fighting a desire to take a nap.  I feel as though I needed sleep well last night.  But I really want to make soap.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 25, 2018)

Just saw again that these are due the 27th so voting can start. I'll try my best, but wasn't planning on doing it until Saturday meaning the cut wouldn't happen until Sunday. Hope I can make it, if not I'll enter the next one.


----------



## Serene (Jul 25, 2018)

Artemis,

I thought about it.  It would work on some of the soaps, however the ones with the faces have too many undercuts.  I would have to pack and re design certain areas of it.   I can work on a new one with molding in mind.  That would be the way to go if molding was in the works.

Sere

SunRiseArts, 

Same with me. I did not want to do a dragon soap because I thought that would be the creature everyone would pick.  It was one of the 3 I was thinking about.  I also started a Dryad but never finished her.  It is partially carved.


----------



## artemis (Jul 25, 2018)

Serene said:


> SunRiseArts,
> 
> Same with me. I did not want to do a dragon soap because I thought that would be the creature everyone would pick.  It was one of the 3 I was thinking about.  I also started a Dryad but never finished her.  It is partially carved.


Ya, in the end, I wanted something no one else would do, too. [emoji16] If I do a dragon, it will be the one in the video that SunRise shared and I'll use polymer clay. It kills me a little that this gnome will never get used and will probably never sit out anywhere to be enjoyed. My kids are very into dragons right now.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 26, 2018)

Earlene love the dragon eggs, and running to see more entries.

We should have a section in media just for the challenges, because all of them are just so inspiring!

Thank you all for the nice comments


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Jul 26, 2018)

These are sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## Primrose (Jul 26, 2018)

Sadly no entry for me (again) this month. Both attempts did not turn out and I have run out of oils, and out of money lol so no last minute re-attempt tonight. Congratulations to the entries so far, they are fantastic


----------



## Saponista (Jul 26, 2018)

One day left for your entries guys. Thank you so much to everyone who has taken part so far.


----------



## artemis (Jul 26, 2018)

Primrose said:


> Sadly no entry for me (again) this month. Both attempts did not turn out and I have run out of oils, and out of money lol so no last minute re-attempt tonight. Congratulations to the entries so far, they are fantastic


Are you going to show them to us anyway? We love all pictures here.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 26, 2018)

Saponista said:


> One day left for your entries guys. Thank you so much to everyone who has taken part so far.


I just realized the 27th is tomorrow. I won't be able to join after all as I was going to make my soaps on Saturday. Maybe next challenge.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 27, 2018)

artemis said:


> Are you going to show them to us anyway? We love all pictures here.



Yes of course I will  just my phone was too flat to take a photo last night. 

Do we know what time and time zone the entry thread closes? I may be a sucker but actually just wondering if I might have time to get an entry in after all ... but time zones confuse me


----------



## Primrose (Jul 27, 2018)

And I tell you what, if my third attempt doesnt work out, I think I'll take up golf!


----------



## Primrose (Jul 27, 2018)

Here is my first failed attempt. This was supposed to be a phoenix inspired soap in predominantly red, orange and yellow with a hint of black and white through it. I used the cosmic wave technique (first time). Scented with BB Energy. It was bright and beautiful when poured and then the micas all went screwy. I should have known because I've been disappointed with micas from this supplier in the past. And this is a really terrible photo too.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 27, 2018)

And his is my second failed attempt, which was supposed to be a sculpted layer unicorn however I calculated wrong and didn't have enough soap for the first layer. I liked the swirl but unfortunately disappointed in the micas again 



Gosh these photos are rubbish! Think I need a new phone


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 27, 2018)

Primrose
Sorry your creative intentions weren’t met but good on you for trying.

I didn’t get an entry in this month again! 
My mica obsession has good mica here in Oz but she hasn’t made samples to show you how they work in CP soap.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks PJ  

Yes I usually use MMO micas, I have picked these up from a local supplier while waiting for postage from MMO which can take a while ... And apparently I'm not quick at learning LOL


----------



## earlene (Jul 27, 2018)

*Primrose*, how disappointing when the micas don't do what you expected or hoped.  But Kudos for making the efforts.  

My entry will probably not happen either.  I worked on my concept design, revised it and actually started some of the components, but things went awry two days ago with some of my plans.  The soap batter wasn't co-operating at all, so I went another direction and just used it for other soap.  As it turns out, I could still use some of it, as my plan includes mosaic pieces and some came out usable.  But I'd still have to put it together today & there's no way I could get it cut in time.

I may finish it anyway, or not.  I am just not sure at this point.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 27, 2018)

I am ahead of most people in my time zone so I will create the survey now and I will post it when it is tomorrow morning for me and add any other entries that make it over the line in the next few hours. Good luck everyone


----------



## Misschief (Jul 27, 2018)

This month got away from me. With only one day per week to do the things I want to do, soaping isn't hight on my priority list, unfortunately.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 27, 2018)

Scard, your baby dragon is awesome! The detail is great. Beautiful sculpting.


----------



## earlene (Jul 27, 2018)

*scard*, the work you put into your project is amazing.  First the sculpture, then the mold-making, then the soap and the embellishments; you are so talented.  Your dragon is fabulous!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jul 27, 2018)

What's the title of the entry link? I searched July challenge but I can only find the 2017 thread.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 27, 2018)

@SoapAddict415 There is a link in the banner at the top.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jul 27, 2018)

dibbles said:


> @SoapAddict415 There is a link in the banner at the top.


Thanks


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jul 27, 2018)

Wow! Those entries are amazing!


----------



## Primrose (Jul 27, 2018)

I didn't end up re-doing my last attempt in time, but I will do it over the weekend and post it here anyway


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 27, 2018)

I am so happy I didn’t have time to do anything after looking at everyone’s entries. I feel super inadequate. My plan was an ITP swirl in individual molds and hopefully not screwing up a piped 2d image. 

Everyone did stunning work. I’m not sure I’ll be able to vote


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Jul 28, 2018)

Scard, I am so in love with your dragon, it is so tender, peaceful, and beautiful.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 28, 2018)

Here is the survey link, I am sorry it's so late. I had terrible picture adding issues so I had to wait for my husband to come home and fix it for me and he dutifully obliged bless him! https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/7JXTXPX - the password is myth I know I am supposed to PM you all but my membership rights only allow me to message one person at a time every 60s so I normally sit there for ages doing it all, but we are having a heatwave and I honestly don't have it in me to sit here for hours sweating away with no air con. Please only vote if your name is on the sign up list.


----------



## OldHippie (Jul 28, 2018)

Saponista said:


> Here is the survey link


scard 's image is not showing up!


----------



## Serene (Jul 28, 2018)

It did for me.  I had to refresh a few times then all of them showed up.


----------



## OldHippie (Jul 28, 2018)

Serene said:


> It did for me.  I had to refresh a few times then all of them showed up.


I see it now.  Maybe she was not through setting it up.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 28, 2018)

It was scards that I had issues with adding, it was hosted on flickr rather than directly on smf so I couldn’t make it work. My husband fixed it but as it is hosted somewhere else then maybe it takes a bit longer to load than the others? It’s definitely there though.


----------



## scard (Jul 28, 2018)

Oops sorry, I' ll download next time!


----------



## Primrose (Jul 29, 2018)

Voted, well done to everyone - your soaps are amazing


----------



## earlene (Jul 29, 2018)

Voting done.  All were fabulous, and all deserved to win, place or show in this one.  Great work, everyone!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 29, 2018)

Don’t worry scard, I know how to fix it next time


----------



## DebbieG (Jul 30, 2018)

They are all just gorgeous, glad I can't vote! I don't think I could choose. Scard I have to say I'm so impressed you made your own mold from a clay figure you made! You could sell the molds, it's just too cute!


----------



## earlene (Jul 30, 2018)

DebbieG said:


> They are all just gorgeous, glad I can't vote! I don't think I could choose. Scard I have to say I'm so impressed you made your own mold from a clay figure you made! You could sell the molds, it's just too cute!



Agreed!  I would buy that mold.  I'm a sucker for a fabulous mold for the grand kids.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 1, 2018)

So I left it open for everyone to respond until today in case we had any more respondents. 

The winner is a joint win between Serene and Scard. In second place we have artemis and in third place dibbles. 

Well done everyone, I loved each and every one of the entries. You all did a fantastic job and thank you so much for participating! Without you we wouldn't be able to run the challenges.


----------



## artemis (Aug 1, 2018)

Yay! [emoji4]


----------



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2018)

Congratulations to Serene, scard and artemis, and thank you to Saponista for this month's challenge.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 1, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Congratulations to Serene, scard and artemis, and thank you to Saponista for this month's challenge.



DITTO!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 2, 2018)

Congrats Serene & scard, artemis and dibbles!  But truly, all of them were phenomenal. I would have had no clue what to do. You all inspire me!


----------



## Serene (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you guys and congratulations to all.  Huge thank you to Saponista for putting this together.


----------



## earlene (Aug 2, 2018)

Congratulations to Serene, Scard, artemis and dibbles.  Your soaps are truly awesome!


----------



## scard (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks, everyone and a big congrats to all who entered, and thank you Saponista! It's a lot of fun using clay techniques with soap. The forum and these challanges keep my mind focused and moving in a positive direction in these, uh... unusual times. Thank all!


----------



## amd (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh poop! I was waiting for a message so I didn't get to vote, but completely understandable reason why. (When I did May's challenge it was a PITA to only be able to send to 5 peeps at a time.) It was a fun challenge for me because I got to try some different things I had been wanting to do, and my daughter has a fun new soap to use when it's done curing. Loved the entries! Winners were well deserved of the glory


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 2, 2018)

Everyone did awesome... Great job!


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 4, 2018)

Here’s a sneak peek of what I was going to make. Finally got around to make it today. I’ll cut it tomorrow.


----------



## Serene (Aug 4, 2018)

That is lovely, jcandleattic.  Cant wait to see the cut.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 4, 2018)

Serene said:


> That is lovely, jcandleattic.  Cant wait to see the cut.


Thank you. I know the challenge is over and winners have been picked, but I just couldn't help myself from making it. I've been wanting to forever and this gave me the chance, just couldn't pull it off in the right time frame.


----------



## scard (Aug 4, 2018)

That's really pretty!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 22, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Thank you. I know the challenge is over and winners have been picked, but I just couldn't help myself from making it. I've been wanting to forever and this gave me the chance, just couldn't pull it off in the right time frame.



Thanks for sharing, it’s stunning and we love to see everyone’s entries even if they are past the deadline


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 22, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Thank you. I know the challenge is over and winners have been picked, but I just couldn't help myself from making it. I've been wanting to forever and this gave me the chance, just couldn't pull it off in the right time frame.



Lovely soap! Did you manage to take pictures of the cut? I tried to click on your profile page to see if you posted it somewhere, perhaps in an album or something, but I was not allowed in. Sorry, I  don`t mean to intrude your space or anything! I was just wondering what that seafoamgreen lovelyness looked like on the inside


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 23, 2018)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Lovely soap! Did you manage to take pictures of the cut? I tried to click on your profile page to see if you posted it somewhere, perhaps in an album or something, but I was not allowed in. Sorry, I  don`t mean to intrude your space or anything! I was just wondering what that seafoamgreen lovelyness looked like on the inside


No seafoam green inside, just blue with a splash of white. 

The cuts are posted here - https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/cut-of-a-sailors-dream.71035/


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 28, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> No seafoam green inside, just blue with a splash of white.
> 
> The cuts are posted here - https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/cut-of-a-sailors-dream.71035/



Ok. Beautifull soap, perfect blue.


----------

